# I miss my keyboard. ):



## MA-Simon (Oct 13, 2021)

It has been with Just Music Berlin / Native instruments to repair for 7 WEEKS. (D#4 stopped working.)
Still no news. It is getting frustrating. I just want to make some music. But I just can't without a controller.
I am a piano player, so I play everything in live. Without the ability to do so. Music sucks.

They say there are NO news yet. "Corona backlog". ): On one hand I can feel sympathetic. But you know... GET THAT SHIT FIXED. I am still within warranty. I need to make music. I am just very annoyed. 7 weeks might turn into seven months. What can I do? It sucks. Don't buy a https://www.session.de/produkt/nati...6rWBvAPEZTae9ip7ojkRiYebx4ItIKVBoC1o0QAvD_BwE. It will take ages.

Some russian guy, barely speaking german, will answer you, telling you, there is nothing they can do.

Edit: While I am ranting, I will say. Just never buy something with "Just Music Berlin". They are the worst. They will happily sell you b ware (returned ware) (same price) as "new ware" if you don't ask for it first.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 14, 2021)

So much great music to be made without ever going near a keyboard. Perhaps use the time to explore something completely different e.g using the score-editor of your DAW (assuming it has one). Or perhaps the piano-roll. Maybe download some free VCV-rack modules and experiment with generative sequencing. Maybe download Brain Modular Usine Hollyhock demo, and mess with the modular audio environment. Perhaps you could grab audio snips from old projects and reassemble them ‘Burial’-style in new audio collages? Maybe learn guitar

Not saying any of this will replace your joy of playing a keyboard, but it may scratch a musical/creative ’itch’, in the meantime.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 14, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> It has been with Just Music Berlin / Native instruments to repair for 7 WEEKS. (D#4 stopped working.)
> Still no news. It is getting frustrating. I just want to make some music. But I just can't without a controller.
> I am a piano player, so I play everything in live. Without the ability to do so. Music sucks.
> 
> ...



I too was frustrated with NI hardware (Komplete Audio interface) and didn't want to buy hardware from them again.

In your place I'd probably buy some cheap keyboard used on ebay and sell it again when you no longer need it. Possibly from ebay classifieds, I have had good experiences with those, both buying and selling.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Oct 14, 2021)

I am sorry for your pain. NI is not famous for their customer support.

It's a great excuse to get a nice hardward synth, and use it as a backup controller when needed!


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 14, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> It has been with Just Music Berlin / Native instruments to repair for 7 WEEKS. (D#4 stopped working.)
> Still no news. It is getting frustrating. I just want to make some music. But I just can't without a controller.
> I am a piano player, so I play everything in live. Without the ability to do so. Music sucks.
> 
> ...


I'll second this... I got an S88 that's obviously used although the site sold it as a new item...


----------

